# Jizz In My Pants-Justin Timberlake



## Tizzle312 (Dec 10, 2008)

i was fuckin ripped as hell and came across 
this 
http://vladtv.com/video/1946/jizz-in-my-pants-feat-justin-timberlakefunniest-skit-ever-lmfao/

idk may be its just me that fuckn video had me laughing my ass off 
so i just thought if ur sittin at ur computer all stoned i give you 
something funny to watch


----------



## spoonfucklol (Dec 11, 2008)

?wtf
?wtf
?wtf
?wtf


----------



## Tizzle312 (Dec 11, 2008)

lol yeah bro i was real stoned and was watching that 
cracking the fuck up


----------

